# Synchronisation ja oder nein - In welchem Ton guckt ihr eure Filme /Serien?



## RyzA (9. Juni 2018)

Hallo!


Ich würde mal gerne wissen in welchen Ton guckt ihr am liebsten Filme und Serien ? Original Ton, Original Ton mit Untertiteln oder synchronisiert?
Am liebsten gucke ich in meiner Muttersprache (Deutsch). Ich finde die deutschen Synchronsprecher machen sehr gute Arbeit. Doof ist allerdings wenn mal einer krank wird oder stirbt. Weil man sich an die Stimmen gewöhnt hat.
O-Ton ist mir zu anstrengend, so gut ist mein Englisch nicht. Mir wurde auch schon geraten O-Ton mit Untertiteln zu gucken, weil man so dann die Sprache besser lernt.
Aber da habe ich irgendwie gar keine Lust zu.
Meine Lieblingssprecher sind Manfred Lehmann, Thomas Danneberg und Arne Elsholtz (welcher leider schon verstorben ist).


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Synchronisation ja oder nein - In welchen Ton guckt ihr eure Filme ?*

Im Regelfall schau ich auf Deutsch. Es gibt aber immer mal ein paar Situationen (häufig bei Redewendungen oder Witzen), bei denen ich mir das (englische) Original anhöre, um das besser zu verstehen 

Wenn ich Serien/Filme schon sehr gut kenne, weil ich die aus irgendwelchen Gründen schon mehrmals gesehen habe, schau ich die gerne auch mal auf Englisch.

Das mit den Synchronsprechern kann leider sehr nerven. Als die Anke Engelke vor Jahren Marge Simpson übernommen hat, fand ich das total schrecklich. Nach ein paar Folgen hatte ich mich aber dran gewöhnt. Fiel dann nur noch auf, wenn man alte Folgen gesehen hat...


----------



## Pisaopfer (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Synchronisation ja oder nein - In welchen Ton guckt ihr eure Filme /Serien?*

Synchronisiert (Muttersprache)
Auch wenn einige Filme im Original besser rüberkommen, so ist es mir zu anstrengend Untertitel zu lesen oder manche Wörter dann nicht sofort zu verstehen. Ich finde auch das die Deutschen Synchronsprecher überwiegend einen Top-Job machen.


----------



## beren2707 (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Synchronisation ja oder nein - In welchen Ton guckt ihr eure Filme /Serien?*

[X] Andere

Abhängig von Qualität der Synchronisation. Gibt viele Filme, die nur im O-Ton wirklich gut sind, vor allem Komödien. Bei den 08/15-Hollywood-Blockbustern ist die Synchro meistens gut genug, sodass ich diese bevorzuge.
Jetzt nur auf Filme bezogen; bei Serien schaue ich in 99,99% der Fälle im O-Ton, weil die Synchros dort i.d.R. schlecht sind.


----------



## Pisaopfer (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Synchronisation ja oder nein - In welchen Ton guckt ihr eure Filme /Serien?*



beren2707 schrieb:


> [X] Andere
> 
> Abhängig von Qualität der Synchronisation. Gibt viele Filme, die nur im O-Ton wirklich gut sind, vor allem Komödien. Bei den 08/15-Hollywood-Blockbustern ist die Synchro meistens gut genug, sodass ich diese bevorzuge.
> Jetzt nur auf Filme bezogen; bei Serien schaue ich in 99,99% der Fälle im O-Ton, weil die Synchros dort i.d.R. schlecht sind.



Ja, bei bei den Serien gebe ich dir Recht, da ist es oft ein Graus und hat rein gar nix mehr mit dem Original zu tun.


----------



## Marcimoto (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Synchronisation ja oder nein - In welchen Ton guckt ihr eure Filme /Serien?*

In der Regel Muttersprache. Wenn ich etwas in O-Ton schaue, dann aber ohne Untertitel. Die stören mich nur, weil ich automatisch anfange mitzulesen, selbst wenn ich alles verstehe und dadurch logischerweise den Fokus vom Bild verliere.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Synchronisation ja oder nein - In welchen Ton guckt ihr eure Filme /Serien?*

Deutsche Sachen auf Deutsch, alles andere in der jeweiligen Originalsprache mit Untertiteln.


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Synchronisation ja oder nein - In welchen Ton guckt ihr eure Filme /Serien?*

Sofern es kein zu harter Dialekt ist, gucke ich es auf Englisch (da 95% aller Serien ja in Englisch gedreht werden). 
Zur Not kommen halt noch Untertitel dazu. Ich habe auch gar nichts gegen die dt. Synchronsprecher. Eher gegen die Übersetzer, die oftmals Wortspiele oder Sprichwörter einfach nicht raffen und irgendeinen Müll als Übersetzung hinschreiben, der dann von den Synchronsprechern vorgetragen wird.

/edit: "In welche*m* Ton"


----------



## RtZk (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Synchronisation ja oder nein - In welchen Ton guckt ihr eure Filme /Serien?*

Ich schaue alles auf Deutsch,  mein Englisch würde zwar genügen um es auch in Englisch zu schauen, aber wieso sollte ich, wenn es eine deutsche Version gibt bzw. diese noch rauskommt.
Synchronsprecher Wechsel finde ich auch schrecklich, habe deswegen auch schon auf gehört Serien zu schauen, aber ins Englische zu wechseln ist genauso dumm, denn da gibt es dann bei jedem Character eine neue Stimme^^.
Ich persönlich habe noch keine schlechte Synchro erlebt, liegt vielleicht aber auch daran, dass ich hauptsächlich Hollywood Blockbuster schaue, obwohl ich finde die Übersetzung bei Star Wars mies, Imperator hätte man einfach mit Kaiser übersetzen sollen, so wie es auch in der Orginalübersetzung von Star Wars Teil 4 übersetzt wurde.


----------



## RyzA (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Synchronisation ja oder nein - In welchen Ton guckt ihr eure Filme /Serien?*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> /edit: "In welche*m* Ton"


Danke. Ich habs im Titel korrigiert. Nur in der Umfrage geht es nicht.


----------



## HisN (9. Juni 2018)

Deutsch beim 1. mal und alle folgenden dann in Englisch mit Untertiteln. In der Regel ist die Tonspur dort besser (z.b. Atmos)


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (9. Juni 2018)

Originalton nur, wenn ich die Sprache beherrsche. Demnach meistens in englischer Sprache. Sofern es sich um einen Dialekt handelt, auch mit Untertiteln.


----------



## Ryuminawa (20. Juni 2018)

Muttersprache bei Filmen, sofern die Synchro passt... ansonsten O-Ton mit Untertitel.

Bei Serien ist es meist O-Ton und Untertitel, ausnahmen gibt es aber immer wieder mal, sofern die Synchro halt passt wie gesagt.


----------



## Freeak (23. Juni 2018)

[X] Syncronisiert (Muttersprache)

Ich sehe die Film zu 95% Sycronisiert in meiner Deutschen Muttersprache.  die anderen 5 % in O-Ton mit Untertiteln wenn ich mal Bock dazu habe, es nicht anders geht oder ich meine Englischkenntnissse ausbauen möchte.

Ich finde auch das die Syncromsprecher wirklich extrem gute Arbeit leisten. Persönlich höre ich eigentlich alle Deutschen Stimme sehr gerne.  Ich habe keinen Speziellen Favoriten. Aber wenn es sein soll, dann auf jeden Fall Bernd Rumpf,  David Nathan, Simon Jäger, Klaus Dieter Klebsch und Till Hagen. Sowie Arne Elsholtz.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Juni 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> O-Ton ist mir zu anstrengend, so gut ist mein Englisch nicht. .


Mach es, es ist die einfachste Art, Englisch nebenbei zu lernen, Englisch muss heute jeder fließend können


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mach es, es ist die einfachste Art, Englisch nebenbei zu lernen, Englisch muss heute jeder fließend können


Nö muß ich nicht!
Mein Schulenglisch reicht noch aus um Texte größtenteils zu übersetzen. Sprechen kann ich die Basics wohl auch noch.  Aber wende es eh im Alltag kaum an.
Ich muß kein fließendes Englisch können. Dadurch habe ich in meinem Leben keine nennenswerten Vorteile.


----------



## RRe36 (6. August 2018)

Ist bei mir so ein bisschen von Lust und Laune abhängig aber meistens guck ich mit der Familie mit DE-Synchro und wenn ich alleine was schau dann eigentlich immer mit englischem Originalton. Mir ist das vom Verständnis der Dialoge her ziemlich egal nur sind diese auf Englisch meist noch etwas authentischer und die Tonspur ist oft hochqualitativer.

Und etwas OT: Spiele sind bei mir prinzipiell nur auf Englisch, da hab ich mit der deutschen Synchro schon ein paar schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht und außerdem ist in englischen meist das Voice-acting besser.


----------



## RyzA (14. April 2019)

Einer der wichtigsten deutschen Synchronsprecher hört leider aus gesundheitliche Gründen  auf





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sCkPS6eJyOE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Körschgen (2. Mai 2019)

Niemals würde ich mir dinge in Synchronisation anschauen, außer vllt die alten Bud und Terence Filme, da macht die Synchro fast den Reiz aus.


Aber zum Beispiel Game of Thrones auf deutsch? -> da schaue ich es lieber gar nicht.


----------



## Krautmausch (3. Mai 2019)

Originalton, wenn Deutsch oder Englisch (was ja die überwiegende Mehrheit an Inhalten ist), ansonsten Originalton mit Untertiteln. Nachdem ich irgendwann mal gezwungenermaßen angefangen hab, Sachen im englischen Original zu sehen, kam ich mit Synchronisation einfach nicht mehr klar. Plötzlich fällt auf, wie wenig die Sprache zu den Lippenbewegungen passt und wie viele Schauspieler sich im Deutschen dieselbe Synchronstimme teilen, teilweise gehen Witze unter, und in vielen Fällen ist die Sprachweise ja auch Teil eines Charakters, den der Schauspieler mühsam erarbeitet hat und darstellt. Mit anderer Aussprache geht ein Teil des Charakters verloren. Wer kann, sollte wann immer möglich Originalton sehen, und wer an seinem Können zweifelt, dem rate ich, daran zu arbeiten. Ich hab auch nicht auf Anhieb alles verstanden, aber es lohnt sich.


----------

